# Como conectar un optoaislador??



## Rojas (Abr 26, 2007)

Bueno el echo es de que compre un opto-aislador con salida Darlington y es el 4N30 el unico que habia en tienda, el problema es que el circuito que me da internamente viene conectada la base aparte como se muestra en la figura 
http://img111.imageshack.us/my.php?image=optoaisladordarlingtonvf4.jpg

Y pues la que necesitaba no esta conectada la base y pues no se que hacer, lo puedo dejar volando o necesito mandarlo a tierra o como?? Esa la necesitaba para un circuito que se conecta al puerto paralelo... ayuda en mi error de compra, bueno no fue mi error fue el de la tienda ya que no me explico bien jejeje, que hago?


----------



## Francisco Valdez (Abr 26, 2007)

Que tal Rojas!! no es necesario conectar la base, en estos polarizas el transistor con la activación del LED.

Saludos


----------



## Rojas (Abr 26, 2007)

Ggracias por la respuesta es que estaba en duda y pues no sabia que onda con eso...


----------

